# Haunting War Cemeteries Send Powerful Message



## v2 (Dec 3, 2007)

The war cemeteries of the Western Front are as well-maintained as if they had been built this year. Their poignant message of peace is equally fresh. 

full story: World War I Battlefields: Haunting War Cemeteries Send Powerful Message - International - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News


----------



## Emac44 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lest We Forget V2


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Really makes you think.


----------



## Torch (Dec 8, 2007)

Took a trip to Verdun a long time ago,that and Mydanek(concentration camp in Lublin Poland) had to of been two of the most unbeleivable experiences I ever went thru. What eye opening experiences..


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree Emac


----------



## Emac44 (Dec 8, 2007)

Torch said:


> Took a trip to Verdun a long time ago,that and Mydanek(concentration camp in Lublin Poland) had to of been two of the most unbeleivable experiences I ever went thru. What eye opening experiences..



Torch that would have been spectacular. I was in Singapore in June and Manila in May touring around areas in both cities sites that were from WW2 which has left lasting impressions. But the one place I will always remember is the Allied POW Cemetries around the Bridge on the Kwai in North Western Thailand


----------

